# Renew LIfe program intestinal bowel support



## NeedIBSrelief (Mar 15, 2004)

I have just started on the renewlife IBS program. consists of taking 2 tablets in morning and 2 in the evening. Most of the tablets consist of chinese herbals. any one try this product or similar product such as bowel soothe.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

If i remember,bowel sooth dosen't work for me but i'm interested in the Renew Life results.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2005)

I just started the Renew Life IBS program 3 days ago. I am also taking their FibreSmart and some fish oils. I have had IBS-D for about 10 years now and have been having horrible gas pain, almost constant, for the past 6 months or so now. So bad it wakes me up at night sometimes. So far this program seems to be helping. I was taking lots of Simethecone for the gas pain but have switched to Fennel Seed to help with that. I also take a digestive enzyme before I eat. Plus some calcium citrate w/D and a Vit B supplement daily. So far so good. The pain and D are lessening daily. Good luck to anyone who tries it.


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

I just started this program about 4 days ago i am still having attacks like crazy but many times it take herbs at least a week to show any true resulted.... I am very scared though how are you all doing with it??????? Please let me know


----------



## 20802 (Apr 3, 2005)

i have ibs-c, and started taking the ibs renew life product. after having constant D, headaches, and dizziness i discontinued the product. its possible the cleanse was really working and it had to get worse before it got better, but i couldnt afford to be that sick and continue with my life so i stopped the product


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I have read their CD on bowel health.I think this is a multi-level marketing company.Which means they really need to sell.Their statements on IBS recovery sound like an health fraud.


----------



## 22309 (May 19, 2005)

well that is sad to hear spasman. Oh well from all the reasearch and classes on herbs they can't really be harmful unless improperly used. I guess it won't hurt to finish taking them. Thank you for letting us know about your thoughts and findings on this.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

I've been using Renew Life I.B.S. for abt a month now & it seems to really help me get away with eating more from my no-no list without paying for it (w/ severe d). As long as I remember to take it. It's 2 first thing in the am, easy to remember, & 2 before bed, easy to forget.







The company is _not_ MLM.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Hi Talissa.







I'm glad it help you.


----------



## Talissa (Apr 10, 2004)

Hi Spasman,Glad you're still around & contributing!!







So many from "my" time here have left.







What can you do...T-


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Think to yourself first.







Be safe in the hurricane season.


----------



## 21506 (Feb 4, 2006)

Talissa's right, I'm quite sure. Renew Life is NOT an MLM. The company was highly recommended to me by a knowlegeable friend who works at Wild Oats, who carries much of their line. So does my local health food store, and they don't stock MLM products.I use the IntestiNEW and the Organic Triple Fiber Blend. They both seem to help in the comfort dept.fwiw, if anyone's still reading this thread.-carla


> quote:Originally posted by Talissa:I've been using Renew Life I.B.S. for abt a month now & it seems to really help me get away with eating more from my no-no list without paying for it (w/ severe d). As long as I remember to take it.The company is _not_ MLM.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome harpy


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi I take Cleansemore Colon support daily, just 1 pill at night. It works wonderfully for constipation. I call it my magic pill. The gastro doctor I saw said its safe for me to take it daily. I'm trying to get pregnant and said somethings out way the negative and even recommend if I get Prego to keep taking this pill. So if your constipated I would try it out. Good luck to you


----------

